# Advice on travel trailers



## aero

Sometime before the end of the year i'm going to buy a late model travel trailer.What are some of the better brands and what should i look for?




thanks.


----------



## sotxks

I have been happy with my Keystone. They have a big selection to choose from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish

About 8 years ago, I had a Sunnybrook. I really like it and very few problems. But now they are owned by Winnabago. But I hear they are still good. Jayco makes a good one. About 80% are made by Forest River or Keystone.


----------



## Oceola

aero said:


> Sometime before the end of the year i'm going to buy a late model travel trailer.What are some of the better brands and what should i look for?
> 
> thanks.


 We need more info...

Are you looking for a "bumper pull" or "5th wheeler"?

Small one or two person trailer or larger family trailer, etc, etc.


----------



## H2

We have a 2007 Casita bumper pull and a 2013 Wildcat Sterling edition fifth wheel , both have been trouble free but serve a completely different purposes.


----------



## aero

*trailer advice*

selling my house and going to live in it for a while.28-30+ feet long,bumper pull.
i have a super duty ford f250 with a 7.3 diesel with a banks kit in it so it won't be a problem pulling it
it will be just me living in it.


----------



## Hueyfisher

I love my Jayco, it is 31 ft long, it is a 2007 314 BHDS model, it is the Eagle which is their best bumper pull. Jayco Designer series is best 5th wheel Jayco makes. If in doubt, Jayco is always a good one to turn too. But with all things, make sure you either get one from a highly experienced RV'r or from a place like PPL to stand behind the product..

Cardinal
Open Range
Mobil Suites
Cedar Creek
Jayco

are a few decent brands, but you still have to be careful buying used!!!

Some observations of mine if you plan to live in a Bumper Pull TT. 

1) a slide in the bedroom is a must, we do not have one and you basically have to get in and out of the bed from the doorway...
2) we bought the bunk model thinking the kids needed their space. In reality I wish I would have purchased the rear living with at least one slide. not sure if they make a Bumper Pull with dual slides for the living area, but that design gets you 14ft of width which is like a small cabin...
3) not sure how long you intend to live in it, but I HIGHLY suggest you consider a 5th wheel 50amp, dual ac model as I have described, and buy yourself a slider hitch. I have the same truck as you with a shortbed.
4) Washer Dryer? Else you will be going to a laundry mat 4x a week..

We use ours at the deer lease and at our place at the coast, 4 days is about all we can handle at a time so far, and then I start wishing I had installed a slider hitch and bought a 5th wheel...
If you spend time looking at Rv forums, everyone will tell you that if you have the truck to pull a 5th wheel, get a 5th wheel..

PPL had a couple of Open Range Roamers around $25K that have all the things I mentioned and are newer like a 2012...

If you need anything else, glad to help point you to good resources for more information, just PM me...I researched to death last year and purchased the Jayco, it has been able to withstand my two young boys and has been great other than specific things I mentioned, not the RV's fault!!!


----------



## cva34

I had 3 Latest is Mobil Scout made by sunny brook ..Its 2000. 27f with slide.Lived in about 4 Y.Been great no problems except Same old one with all Rubber Roof Trailers I owned They all develop Leaks that are hard to find and truly fix, afterabout 10y outside..And you either patch patch or replace roof is about 5K and most are sloppy jobs..So if I would ever buy again it would be the rounder roof type (aluminum/fiberglass)Like Airstream/Casita..I gota couple friends with old 60 model Air streams and never a leak ...


----------



## SARDOG

*got one for you*

http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/4974821105.html


----------



## sea hunt 202

Rockwood are very nice by Forrest River but a little pricey


----------



## mas360

cva34 said:


> I had 3 Latest is Mobil Scout made by sunny brook ..Its 2000. 27f with slide.Lived in about 4 Y.Been great no problems except *Same old one with all Rubber Roof Trailers I owned They all develop Leaks that are hard to find and truly fix, afterabout 10y outside.*.And you either patch patch or replace roof is about 5K and most are sloppy jobs..So if I would ever buy again it would be the rounder roof type (aluminum/fiberglass)Like Airstream/Casita..I gota couple friends with old 60 model Air streams and never a leak ...


Very true.

I don't know why the el cheapo popup tent trailers have aluminum roof, which never leaks but yet the vast majority of much more expensive camper trailers have the funky rubber roof.

Airstream is awesome if one can afford the price. I have a 50 years old Airstream at my deer lease and it never leaks.


----------



## Oceola

"If you spend time looking at Rv forums, everyone will tell you that if you have the truck to pull a 5th wheel, *get a 5th wheel*.."

X 1,000...period!


----------



## 56Jeff

*Buy once, Cry once*

They make 5th wheel campers in all length's, weights, sizes and configurations. You will be money ahead to get something with a slide or 2. Storage compartments may be a consideration if you plan on moving about. Since your on 2coolfishing, you may look at models that have NO carpet, for ease of keeping clean. 2 AC units is the way to go also, especially in gulf coast area, you can at least keep your bedroom cool. Outdoor kitchen is nice, remember you got to cook, and frying fish in a camper may stink it up for a few years. I would stand in the shower and ensure you fit. most campgrounds have showers, but 1 day, your going to use yours.

Enjoy
56Jeff
:texasflag


----------



## aus59tex

Why a 5th wheel over bumper pull? Thanks.


----------



## mas360

The 5th wheel is easier to tow and maneuver. The overall length of tow vehicle and camper is shorter than bumper pull trailer of same length. It has better amenities inside. The only downside is the loss of truck bed.


----------



## redexpress

I'm not the "weight police" but do the math on whatever you buy. Look at the yellow payload capacity sticker inside your trucks drivers door. Remember to add for batteries and propane. 
Fifth wheels are usually deigned for just 2 people with more storage and amenities than a bumper pull. If you're not towing it much a bumper pull may be cheaper and less complicated.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

Ok a lot of the information here is very good. But the yellow sticker on the door has NOTHING to do with the towing ability if you think it does your wrong! Mas 360 is right and 56 Jeff give great info.
The reason mfg use rubber is because it's a self gasketing unlike alum and the expansion and contraction chartistics are identical to the sealants used to overlap/seal the edges. No mfg uses metal roofing it's a warranty nightmare. Keystone has stopped using water soluble putty tape and have gone to more expensive butyl tape to stop leaks.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

My 2001 Mallard bumper pull aged quick. I made the mistake of cleaning the linoleum floor with a water and dilute bleach solution and the chlorine fumes yellowed all the white plastic trim inside used for edge moulding, corner moulding, and air vents. AC died after 8 years, faux wood finish started peeling from the cabinets after 4 years. Paint faded very badly after 5 years. Fridge sprung a propane leak at 7 years (Dometic brand). Mallard does not impress me as a well made product, though at first glance when new they look like all the others.


----------

